# If you could own any gun... WHAT would it be?



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

mmmm glock 45 cal










and a AK, i love the cracks of an AK-47.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i want a desert eagle .50 just because


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

all i want for christmas is a spas12 shotgun, i cant find it anywhere in one piece and in decent condition, I DONT CARE THE PRICE PM ME


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i wanna see pics of these fuckers!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

damn that things sweet.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

For fun... I want a STI TruBor Grandmanster Racegun:









For daily carry, I'll take an STI Executive, or have something built that's very similiar:


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

I want this bad boy


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> damn that things sweet.
> [snapback]978752[/snapback]​

















can be switched between gas operated self-loading mode and manually operated pump mode














...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

onyx said:


> I want this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...










me too


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > damn that things sweet.
> ...


are the legal? and why cant u get ur hands on one if they are?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah that's how i roll baby.








J-Rod


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


illegal







but thats no reason


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

that sucks man.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> mmmm glock 45 cal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my dad has and ak 47 and guess who the next owner is


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

is it fully auto???????// ur a lucky man.


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

Come on if you are getting an AK please get the russian stamped solid steel. No sheet metal and PLEASE get the folding stock for pure bad ass effect.

For a long gun I will take my Sr-25 anyday.

handgun carry is a glock .40 (glock 27)

or a kimber 45 but usully the glock.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

i'm an H&K man, so i would have to say the mp5k with the briefcase. this thing kicks ass, it can be fired while still in the case, the trigger is on the handle.

View attachment 57004


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I WANNA GET AN M-14 SO BAD!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i know you guys are all 'bigger is better'... but i love my walther p-22. and a well placed 22 can kill a man just as well as a 9mm or a .45


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

thats a bad ass gun in my opinion... someone has one thats a memeber they posted a pic of it in another forum recently....dont remember who though.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Stinger missile with my own black guy to point out targets. Hell yeah baby


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

now thats what im talking about.... HAHA "my own black guy"

HAAAAAAAAA


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

weapon of mass destruction!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

weres the guy that could piss like a laser beam and destroy pizza


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Stinger missile with my own black guy to point out targets. Hell yeah baby
> [snapback]978959[/snapback]​


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! holy crap man that is funny as hell. ahahahahahahahahahaha.
J-Rod


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> weres the guy that could piss like a laser beam and destroy pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cretinhop! hahahaha


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yall aint got nothin on me!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Yall aint got nothin on me!
> [snapback]979099[/snapback]​


Ladies and Gentlemen I present to you the deadliest of all guns....... "The Slingshot".


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> thats a bad ass gun in my opinion... someone has one thats a memeber they posted a pic of it in another forum recently....dont remember who though.
> [snapback]978952[/snapback]​


It was mine, and mines a 9mm not 22. It has some custom work done to it.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Allow 3 months for delivery.
http://www.tanksforsale.co.uk/T55/T55.htm

I'd park where ever the hell i wanted to, with a sign saying "tow at yer own risk"


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

onyx said:


> I want this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i had a different gun in mind, until i saw this pic.

I'd also like to own that gun haha


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

onyx said:


> I want this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i had a different gun in mind, until i saw this pic.

I'd also like to own that gun haha


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i know you guys are all 'bigger is better'... but i love my walther p-22. and a well placed 22 can kill a man just as well as a 9mm or a .45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a .45 wont stop anyone running at you. multiple hits with a .45 wont drop someone contrary to popular belief. .223's wont drop people...bad ones that is.

In Somalia we were shooting .223's bigger hole right? Yeah except they were armor piercing cool if they have body armor or are behind technicals but the rounds were simply putting .223 caliber holes in people which "suprisingly" unless you hit a few select areas will not cause instant death. OK fine you can make the argument that an underfed individual dosen't have enough "meat" from front to back for even a well made (high fragmentation, thin copper and decent velocity) for fragementation to happen anyways but a .22?

You can get more rounds in a .22 compared to any of the more common service handguns. 9mm, .380, .40, .45 there is a reason most major police departments and federal officers don't carry .22 they won't do the job. Yes it will kill someone but in combat, police work, self defense you don't have the time or accuracy to shoot these places. Regardless of what ANYONE tells you (special forces excluded) even the army and police who are trained to shoot, don't "aim" they know where the gun is relative to their hand and surroundings and "point and shoot" in the best of situations you shoot using your front sights alone as a guide but thats uncommon.

In conclusion .22? why would you want it as a dream gun?

Don't get me wrong the gun community needs to stand together and I'm not trying to put you or your gun down, I'm just trying to clarify for those that may not know much about firearms.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Adam said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > i know you guys are all 'bigger is better'... but i love my walther p-22. and a well placed 22 can kill a man just as well as a 9mm or a .45
> ...


Although all this is true, she said well placed which I think meant well aimed? A .22 to the head would put a man down.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

If the bullet entered the temple, or the bridge of the nose it would put them down in a hurry, but I know a couple guys that got sprayed by a .22 in a stupid high school drive-by. Both were struck in the head, neither died, neither sustained permanent injury.

When I get my concealed weapons permit I plan to carry either H&K .45, or any assortment of .45, .44, .357 Mag. guns.

I want the hole to be big, and the pain severe. I don't want to second guess that if I shot an attacker that a few rounds would not put him down.

Heat of the moment, you aren't always the best shot.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

sironeEighty, could you post a bigger pic of the one in your avatar? i want to see that shotgun he is using...

What movie is that from?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Liquid said:


> all i want for christmas is a spas12 shotgun, i cant find it anywhere in one piece and in decent condition, I DONT CARE THE PRICE PM ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Franchi Spas 12


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont know the exact model number but I would want the Smith & Wesson .44 Magnum from the Dirty Harry movies. Id want both, the S&W and whatever the one with the clip was from the 2nd last movie.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

A Howitzer.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll take one of these too. 60mm mortor:


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I like sniper rifles, so it would either be a PSG1, or a DSR1 in the .300WM.
View attachment 57115

View attachment 57116


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

johndeere said:


> I like sniper rifles, so it would either be a PSG1, or a DSR1 in the .300WM.
> View attachment 57115
> 
> View attachment 57116
> ...


those are the two best sniper rifles in the world


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Ccoralli said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > I like sniper rifles, so it would either be a PSG1, or a DSR1 in the .300WM.
> ...










wow those are sweet.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

onyx said:


> I want this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN - I was gonna put that on here


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

i'd either take a Fn-p90 or a Famas


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

an AUG










or an arctic warfare magnum (awp)


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Adam said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > i know you guys are all 'bigger is better'... but i love my walther p-22. and a well placed 22 can kill a man just as well as a 9mm or a .45
> ...


Military people - back me up on this: In warfare, the goal is not instant death, but rather to wound with death to follow later. Because by wounding someone, you wind up actually incapacitating more of the enemy than by killing them outright, since their fellow soldiers have to stop and help them. It slows down their force more. Wild, huh?

And I don't think the .223 rounds in Somalia were armor piercing; first I've heard of that...?

The .223 is actually a very powerful caliber. It's not the size alone that matters for power - the speed is usaully more important than the size. If you double the weight of a projectile, you double the force at a given velocity. However, if you double the speed, then you QUADRUPLE the force. The .223 is a small projectile, but extremely fast - with a muzzle velocity of over 3,000 fps - it has almost as much muzzle energy as a .30-30 Win. 170 grain bullet. Not a bad trade-off for cost, weight and material needed...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Adam said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


that would make sence... 3,000 fps is hella fast


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

This one:

http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/programmin....asp?Prodid=140

Model 82A1 Semi Automatic Ten Round .50 Caliber Rifle

View attachment 57130


$7,380 !!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

thats legal? DAMN


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> thats legal? DAMN
> [snapback]980044[/snapback]​


Everywhere except California - thank Arnold for that. The man who made millions on movies with firepower blasting out his *ss has banned these in that state. Go figure.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My choice


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Adam said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > i know you guys are all 'bigger is better'... but i love my walther p-22. and a well placed 22 can kill a man just as well as a 9mm or a .45
> ...


Nice arguement, but thats the reason I spend hours at the shooting range every week. Also use personal protection rounds insted of round domes.

Beleave me a .45 will put you down and a 9mm will do that same with well placed shots. Thats why you target practice and the reason they require so many hours at the range before they allow you to own a CCW.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> My choice
> [snapback]980071[/snapback]​


that things pimp :nod:


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> an AUG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats prime counter-strike weaponry


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

ummm counter-strike, think im gonna go play now.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Military people - back me up on this: In warfare, the goal is not instant death, but rather to wound with death to follow later. Because by wounding someone, you wind up actually incapacitating more of the enemy than by killing them outright, since their fellow soldiers have to stop and help them. It slows down their force more. Wild, huh?
> [snapback]979949[/snapback]​


Yes but the primary goal in warfare when you shoot them is to incapacitate them. Alot of the rangers present complained of shooting somalis and having them continue firing after a momentary pause. Sure they'll die from blood loss eventually, but that doesn't do you any good if the guy that is shooting at you won't stop shooting immediately after you hit him.



Scrap5000 said:


> And I don't think the .223 rounds in Somalia were armor piercing; first I've heard of that...?
> 
> [snapback]979949[/snapback]​


Full metal jacket, basically it passes straight through the target without mushrooming, leaving a relatively small hole.



Scrap5000 said:


> The .223 is actually a very powerful caliber. It's not the size alone that matters for power - the speed is usaully more important than the size. If you double the weight of a projectile, you double the force at a given velocity. However, if you double the speed, then you QUADRUPLE the force. The .223 is a small projectile, but extremely fast - with a muzzle velocity of over 3,000 fps - it has almost as much muzzle energy as a .30-30 Win. 170 grain bullet. Not a bad trade-off for cost, weight and material needed...
> [snapback]979949[/snapback]​


Power and speed mean nothing if the bullet is going to pass right through you though. If a bullet passes through you fired at 1,000 fps and then the exact same bullet passes through another person at 5,000 fps it's still going to do the same damage because a hole punched through someone will cause relatively the same amount of trauma regardless of the speed with which it was punched through. That argument about force and energy is all fine and good if a lower amount of energy won't punch through the targets armor, but if it's going clean through all the increase in speed in the world won't make any difference.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> My choice
> [snapback]980071[/snapback]​


NIce!







That actually matches your bikes, I have a fealing that you like shiny objects.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

johndeere said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > My choice
> ...


Thanks Jd








They only have it in .38 caliber only


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Oh, thats too bad. a .40 or .45 in that would be sweet.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Automatic Glock

Insane Gun Vids
Don't miss them..
Right click and save

Auto Glock

Glock Model 18


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

i would prefer a capgun also


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Automatic Glock
> 
> Insane Gun Vids
> Don't miss them..
> ...


holy sh*t thats crazy stuff right there.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

i get my dads ak when he dies and its the real thing man straight from mexican druglords or sum sh*t he traded some mexicans for it for work on their cars along with a little weed i hope its not some damn murder weapon!







cuz tis the real thing no civilian semi automatic bullshit ive shot it and its the real terrorist type thing its absolutely insane in fact next time i talk to him im gunna tell him he better not sell it or get rid of it


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

that makes the gun more bad ass haha.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I will have to second the Barret M82A1 as my favorite legal gun. My fantasy gun would have be an all original WWII built German MG42. Actually that gun is legal too with the proper permits and a price tag of close to $50K!


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

it is so bad ass man its not like i want him to die cuz hes like only 55 and im 19 but damn i cant wait till i get that gun i get everything man the house in arizona the gun , the corvette but i love my dad so its like whenever i get it..its whenever ya know doesnt really mean sh*t its more important to have a father figure who you can relate and talk to than and ak and a house and all that but we can all dream cant we


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> I will have to second the Barret M82A1 as my favorite legal gun. My fantasy gun would have be an all original WWII built German MG42. Actually that gun is legal too with the proper permits and a price tag of close to $50K!
> [snapback]980724[/snapback]​


not too be rude man seriously f*ck those old guns that are so big u gotta be arnold swarzenagger to fire them..try and ak 47 and youll know wut i mean even the AR-15 that my buddy from the army has is better its all about lightweight automatics..when your vs 200 guys hell yea u need those huge ass guns but in reality youd be vs about maybe at most 10 guys and with an ak 47 or an m16(since ar -15 is the gay semi automatic verison) but the same gun basically..its so light its crazy i mean its like a pistol man i couldnt believe the first time i held the ak or my friends ar 15 how easy they are two shoot AND I DONT WORK OUT!! so that just shows you how hand held they are..you could shoot somebody so quick so fast it would matter if they all had magnums and everyother powerful gun on the earth its about speed in the automatic world


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

1st of all let me take these one at a time.



Scrap5000 said:


> Military people - back me up on this: In warfare, the goal is not instant death, but rather to wound with death to follow later. Because by wounding someone, you wind up actually incapacitating more of the enemy than by killing them outright, since their fellow soldiers have to stop and help them. It slows down their force more. Wild, huh?
> 
> And I don't think the .223 rounds in Somalia were armor piercing; first I've heard of that...?
> 
> ...


1st as you may well known the military and those of us who are in it know that the world has changed. Yes, in Vietnam the idea for the .223 was to a.) compete with the russian made and supplied ak-47. b.) to tumble, we did want wounded soldiers on the other side that one wounded soldier occupied the time of 3 people to watch and nurse him back to health. We (United States Armed Forces) are currently fighting in what is termed forth generation warfare. Small battles in an urban environment not large scale battles. The current objective is to simply put the target down and put them down for good. It's been this way since Vietnam in Somalia, Panama, Afghanistan, Iraq the list goes on.

As for them being armor piercing they were shooting the M855.

At close ranges (up to 40-50 yards), M193 will penetrate thicker steel than M855, due to its increased velocity. Beyond 100 yards, M855's bullet construction starts paying off and it will penetrate better than M193. M855 also loses velocity more slowly than M193, with a cross-over point between 200 and 300 yards, beyond which M855 will have more velocity than M193.

As for someone that agrees with me:

Though early M855 experiments showed the round fragments well in the lab, more recent testing has been showing inconsistent fragmentation. Partially because of the complex construction of the round, M855 has widely-variable yaw performance, often not yawing at all through 7-8" or even 10" of tissue. Testing has shown large batch-to-batch differences in yaw performance even from the same manufacturer, and given the number of plants manufacturing SS-109-type bullets, fragmentation performance is very difficult to predict. This is complicated by the low velocity implicit in using M855 out of the short barreled M4 platform.

Interesting, few of these reports seem to be coming from troops 20" or SAW platforms. It would seem that the additional velocity from the longer barrel provides adequate usable fragmentation range for M855 in the majority of cases. From shorter barrels, such as the M4's 14.5" barrel, M855's fragmentation range varies from as much as 90m to as little as 10m, which frequently isn't enough range.



elTwitcho said:


> Power and speed mean nothing if the bullet is going to pass right through you though. If a bullet passes through you fired at 1,000 fps and then the exact same bullet passes through another person at 5,000 fps it's still going to do the same damage because a hole punched through someone will cause relatively the same amount of trauma regardless of the speed with which it was punched through. That argument about force and energy is all fine and good if a lower amount of energy won't punch through the targets armor, but if it's going clean through all the increase in speed in the world won't make any difference.
> [snapback]980338[/snapback]​


elTwitcho - Velocity is very important in fragmentation if it is to occur correctly there by inducing death or a quick death.

Velocity is only one factor, however important. Bullet construction is another. M193 and M855 fragment because the bullets have thin copper (actually "gilding metal," which is a copper alloy of roughly 90% copper and 10% zinc) jackets that are further weakened by a cannelure. It cannot be assumed that all bullets will fragment, or will fragment at the same velocity.

to little velocity...you get this....a through and through wound for sure.

So, velocity is a critical component for the wound profile. How fast must the bullet be traveling when it hits its target in order to fragment reliably?

Testing by combat surgeon Col. Martin L. Fackler, MD (USA Medical Corps, retired), determined that M193 and M855 bullets need to strike flesh at 2,700 feet per second in order to reliably fragment. Between 2,500 fps and 2,700 fps, the bullet may or may not fragment and below 2,500 fps, no significant fragmentation is likely to occur. If there isn't enough velocity to cause fragmentation, the result is a deep, 22 caliber hole, except an area where the yawing occurred, where the diameter of the hole grows briefly to the length of the bullet.

check out the second image:

Essentiall you need 3100 FPS, m4 carbines with short barrels have some issues with velocity, These are the rifles that are in use by many soldiers then and now. Rangers/Special Forces/Delta/S.E.A.L.'s/Para Jumpers....again the list goes on


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

M1A scout. Best legal rifle you can get in Cali......


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

well tupac shakur was shot maybe six time through a car door buy a hangun so thats all bullshit quickness is the key an everyone knows it


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

Flsunshine, tell that to someone that knows what they are doing, and not a gangbanger.

Anyone trained well enough can at average combat range (15 feet) put two in the chest and a security round in the head before they go down.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

the real point is is that a pistol can kill you quick but with no vest an ak 47 or m16 can kill you so fast no matter if u have sum a large arsonal of old germany type guns or a magnum youll be dead and thats it..its too quick too light for u to fight close range and no matter u what you to admit it or not its crazy to say sum big ass gun is faster than an m16 or an ak47..they are very fast an accurate unlike popular video game belief


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> the real point is is that a pistol can kill you quick but with no vest an ak 47 or m16 can kill you so fast no matter if u have sum a large arsonal of old germany type guns or a magnum youll be dead and thats it..its too quick too light for u to fight close range and no matter u what you to admit it or not its crazy to say sum big ass gun is faster than an m16 or an ak47..they are very fast an accurate unlike popular video game belief
> [snapback]980784[/snapback]​


I'm not really sure what your point is? Any round to the head can kill you vests don't cover that. Any round to your chest can kill you vest or no vest, with a vest on if it stops the round, it can still stop your heart from the blunt force trama. If your comment about wearing a vest and getting hit with a ak-47 or m-16 will go through you are wrong, any level 4 will stop those rounds or else why would troops wear them in vietnam, somalia, iraq and everyother place I left out?

not sure what your last sentense was saying?


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Death due to wounding occurs when enough blood has left the bloodstream that bloodpressure drops to a low enough point that the heart no longer pumps blood to the brain. Period.

Unless a round destroys a vital area of the brain, a headshot will not kill unless enough bloodloss occurs. Period. Ask any ER Doc. Headshots are not 'automatically' kill shots.

Ask anyone trained in hand-to-hand combat, close-quarters combat. Knife etc. you simply have to cause enough damage to cause a person to bleed out (or bleed internally). Simple concept. When you hunt, you want to open up as much vital area as possible to bring your game down quickly. Same concept with people. If you can accurately take someone down with a .223 with chest shots, be my guest. For me, I'll take my old Lever-Action, bolt-style .308, Ballistic Silvertip 150 Grain. I can kill from 200 yards away with my simple 7.5x Scope that I found.

Never missed a deer yet.


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes I can think of exceptions but thats pretty much right....blood clots, shock, heart attack.

Most frequently death from gun shots occurs from infection, bile and other crap, pun intended, enters your body septic shock.

I am trained in hand to hand combat and combat shooting, thats why I shoot handguns with hollowpoints, or a .223 which as you know will create a very very nice exit wound if matched with correct rifle and game you are hunting....be it anykind of animal, human included.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I agree. Most people hit the ground when shot, but don't die on the spot--movie myth. Most times it is from infection and sepsis and other such terrible deaths.

I don't currently carry, but when I get my CWP Hollow-points will be the only rounds you find in my guns. I don't want to just make a hole, I want to rip a new one.

.223 is a great round in my opinion. I have a buddy that only shoots his .243 and he is amazing with it. Not the marksman I have practiced to become, but one well placed shot, and a 200 lbs. deer takes a few good strides and pours it's life out.

I favor the .308 simply because of the knockdown power, and I use silvertips because of the rapid expansion. I only hunt white-tails and they have very thin skin, much like a human. Pin-prick of an entrance wound, and a grapefruit sized exit-wound. 7.62 NATO round is the same as .308 for those who think in terms of mm.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Sunshine, you







me up!! Keep it up good buddy I LOVE hearing gang banger wannabes talk about guns!!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

FLsunshine said:


> JD7.62 said:
> 
> 
> > I will have to second the Barret M82A1 as my favorite legal gun. My fantasy gun would have be an all original WWII built German MG42. Actually that gun is legal too with the proper permits and a price tag of close to $50K!
> ...





JD7.62 said:


> Hey Sunshine, you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, what a dumb-f*ck


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

Guy's please, don't make fun of the little kid because he rides the little bus, it's bad enough his mom make him wear the helmet to school.










On a side note I think it's awesome I can have an intelligent (with the notable exception of the above) conversation about guns and P's in the same palce.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Adam said:


> Guy's please, don't make fun of the little kid because he rides the little bus, it's bad enough his mom make him wear the helmet to school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for my comment, but its people like that who give guns a bad rep, and that sh*t pisses me off, i hope that dude is a little kid making that crap up, if he's not i hope his dad lives a long, long time.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I would like this one for home defense, I'll have it pointing out of my garage.









View attachment 57229


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> i get my dads ak when he dies and its the real thing man straight from mexican druglords or sum sh*t he traded some mexicans for it for work on their cars along with a little weed i hope its not some damn murder weapon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FLsunshine said:


> it is so bad ass man its not like i want him to die cuz hes like only 55 and im 19 but damn i cant wait till i get that gun i get everything man the house in arizona the gun , the corvette but i love my dad so its like whenever i get it..its whenever ya know doesnt really mean sh*t its more important to have a father figure who you can relate and talk to than and ak and a house and all that but we can all dream cant we
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ccoralli said:


> Adam said:
> 
> 
> > Guy's please, don't make fun of the little kid because he rides the little bus, it's bad enough his mom make him wear the helmet to school. :rasp:
> ...


No right minded individual even listens to this kid. I stopped reading his posts for the most part unless I want to shake my head in total shock at how poor the American school system is. He says he is 19 which I believe we can all say is horse sh*t. When my daddy bought a gun from a mexican drug lord? Then he goes on to say that he bought it from mexican's, whoops you slipped there you little racist, not all mexican's are drug lords. Just for thought? what is drug lord and what is your father doing associating with them....BETTER YET you better get offline and stop posting because the FBI might be reading this and go arrest your dad whome you want to die so you can get his Ak-47 and corvette. You make me sick.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Adam said:


> FLsunshine said:
> 
> 
> > i get my dads ak when he dies and its the real thing man straight from mexican druglords or sum sh*t he traded some mexicans for it for work on their cars along with a little weed i hope its not some damn murder weapon!
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Automatic Glock
> 
> Insane Gun Vids
> Don't miss them..
> ...


DAM


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Adam said:


> FLsunshine said:
> 
> 
> > i get my dads ak when he dies and its the real thing man straight from mexican druglords or sum sh*t he traded some mexicans for it for work on their cars along with a little weed i hope its not some damn murder weapon!
> ...


Seriously, wtf is wrong with you? Hoping your dad dies soon so you can get material sh*t? And posting that he has a full-auto (is that what you meant?) illegal drug lord AK-47? Do you even realize the penalty for that, if it's true? Are you, like, completely mad? Or learning disabled? Or just full of sh*t?

BTW, Adam, great post, thanks for the info, man. I shoulda joined the marines back when I was 19...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

those auto glocks are nuts........ holy crap!


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

lmao at all the people mad..so the f*ck wut??i never said the mexicans he got it from are drug lords i just think it might have came from some howd the other mexicans get it fully auto?? definatly not out the store and i even said in one post i dont want him to die you dumb ass just for and ak 47 i stated that i will have the gun for myself one day..thats it..so all the haters kiss my ass cuz i will have a fully auto ak 47 cuz u can gaurentee they will be illegal


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

FLsunshine said:


> lmao at all the people mad..so the f*ck wut??i never said the mexicans he got it from are drug lords i just think it might have came from some howd the other mexicans get it fully auto?? definatly not out the store and i even said in one post i dont want him to die you dumb ass just for and ak 47 i stated that i will have the gun for myself one day..thats it..so all the haters kiss my ass cuz i will have a fully auto ak 47 cuz u can gaurentee they will be illegal
> [snapback]981372[/snapback]​


Um, do you even realize that you can get 10 Years for an illegal full-auto??


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

FLsunshine said:


> lmao at all the people mad..so the f*ck wut??i never said the mexicans he got it from are drug lords i just think it might have came from some howd the other mexicans get it fully auto?? definatly not out the store and i even said in one post i dont want him to die you dumb ass just for and ak 47 i stated that i will have the gun for myself one day..thats it..so all the haters kiss my ass cuz i will have a fully auto ak 47 cuz u can gaurentee they will be illegal
> [snapback]981372[/snapback]​


haha.... i see what u mean now adam


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Ccoralli said:


> FLsunshine said:
> 
> 
> > lmao at all the people mad..so the f*ck wut??i never said the mexicans he got it from are drug lords i just think it might have came from some howd the other mexicans get it fully auto?? definatly not out the store and i even said in one post i dont want him to die you dumb ass just for and ak 47 i stated that i will have the gun for myself one day..thats it..so all the haters kiss my ass cuz i will have a fully auto ak 47 cuz u can gaurentee they will be illegal
> ...


arnt all auto weapons illegal????????????????????????????????

i know in mass u cant have an auto gun. or atleast i think u cant.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > FLsunshine said:
> ...


No, you need a special license from the ATF...good luck getting one! lol


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah wouldnt want a license for an auto... no need. lol what do u say when ur going for that license. HAHAHA whats the need for it?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> yeah wouldnt want a license for an auto... no need. lol what do u say when ur going for that license. HAHAHA whats the need for it?
> [snapback]981403[/snapback]​


Yah, right? "ummm..I...um...like them..." lol

The tommy gun used to be sold out of catalogs to anyone who wanted one, with the caption that it was great for home defense. Well, that is true in a way...aint nobody gonna f*ck with you when you spray 100 bullets at them...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

"Umm i would like to buy an AK-47 to protect my house from terrerists. Can i get my auto license?"

hahaha they woulld be like, "Son your APROVED!"


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Here's a video of the gun I would like:
http://www.mobidirect.com/cellgun.mpg

An MP3 player/gun or digi-cam/gun would be cool too...LOL


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

damn that things crazy.


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

You can own full auto in any class III state.

And to whom ever was asking, sorry I didn't quote it and I don't want to scroll through again, I live in NY and all carry permits are closed or conceled carry permits only, you simply can not carry where it is visible.

Unless you are like me and have an armed guard card but thats can only be used when you are actually working and it takes a lot of money, a lot of training and not really worth it unless you really really need it.







not sure about other states it varies....

The city (NYC) is a little different in that it is extremely difficult if not impossible to get a carry permit.

Hope that helped.

Any questions can be pm'ed to me, sorry to derail your thread, I just couldn't let myths float free and not be corrected about certin things like Somalia where people died and if nobody knows the real reason why their deaths are useless....

(The same rounds are still in operation in the SF community and the SF community still hates them)

- Adam


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have my custom rifle coming in just 3 more weeks they said (it's been 7 months already). HD Rifles is making my rifle. It has been built off of a remmy 700 action, McM A5 stock, leupy 4-14X M3 lit mil-dot reticle, all badger metal (rings, bases, bottom metal), harris bi-pod, etc. too much stuff to list, but I'll post up some pics with a range report for you all when I get the beast. It's also left handed just for my left handed ass!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

this will pwn all your little toys



> Phalanx is the only deployed close-in weapon system capable of autonomously performing its own search, detect, evaluation, track, engage and kill assessment functions. Phalanx also can be integrated into existing Combat Systems to provide additonal sensor and fire-control capability.
> 
> Range: Classified
> Gun Type: M-61A1 Gatling
> ...


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Ccoralli said:
> ...


It's actually very easy to get if you don't have any felony's and have about $1,800. I know alot of people here in Arizona and Texas that legally have full auto's. In fact most places that sell those types of firearms will help you get your permits.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

AK47


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i wouldnt mind one of these


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

heres the bad boy of my dreams.










I would have no prob taking sdown an attacker with this monster!
I know it looks like an over kill, but hay, you can never be too safe!

VIVA LA NERF!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i was watching something on big boys or ebaums and a kid made a super soaker into a flame thrower. It was bad ass and gave me some great ideas haha.


----------

